#ubuntu-my 2011-10-03
 * SuMarDi pokes ejat
<ejat> yes bos 
<SuMarDi> w00t
<SuMarDi> mcm mana tempat baru?
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-04
<ApOgEE> salam all
<udienz> Salam ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> salam udienz 
<ejat> wsalam
<s3s30ran9> heyo
<s3s30ran9> kabare...
<s3s30ran9> ;)
<s3s30ran9> semua bizi ke hapa ni?
<s3s30ran9> hmmmm
<wisevoyager> sudo jom-solat-maghrib
<aphesz> What's new? :)
<MnC_> ?
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-05
<wisevoyager> I luv lunch time.,
<sweemeng> Still raining
<biborn> sweemeng
<biborn> !
<sweemeng> Yo
<biborn> long time no see
<biborn> still working as python programmer?
<sweemeng> Yes
<biborn> have u been promoted since the last days?
<sweemeng> No
<sweemeng> Never bother to
<biborn> nice
<sweemeng> Never been stable
<biborn> u mean?
<biborn> what's the problem?
<sweemeng> Can't stay for too long
<biborn> ooo...
<biborn> i'm going to learn new language
<sweemeng> Awesome
<biborn> either python or java
<biborn> u think which one is better for me?
<sweemeng> Java have job security
<biborn> talking about their potential
<biborn> job security?
<sweemeng> Python is easy
<sweemeng> Job security == easy to get job
<biborn> oic
<biborn> so it would be java i think
<sweemeng> Python is not huge yet
<sweemeng> But getting bigger
<biborn> i heard from my friend that there's a new programming language?
<biborn> have u heard of it?
<sweemeng> Too many man
<sweemeng> Which one your friend talking about
<biborn> i don't know
<biborn> i was wondering which is the latest
<sweemeng> Scala
<sweemeng> Go
<sweemeng> Groovy
<sweemeng> Clojure
<sweemeng> There is many dude
<biborn> wow
<biborn> that's a lot
<biborn> nvm
<sweemeng> Yeah
<biborn> i'm going for java first
<biborn> thanks for the info man
<biborn> u're cool!
<sweemeng> Ok
<susah_sebut> salam / selamat petang ubuntu-my
<sangelion> testing2.. ada org x
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-06
<CHENG> why I can not install ubuntu 11.04 on my HP mini netbook
<wis3voyag3r> sudo joim-solat
<redzone89> a
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-07
<ejat> mcm tu la hendaknya .. 
 * ejat pokes SuMarDi
<mfauzirahman> ejat
<mfauzirahman> KL nyer release party ape cer?
<ejat> yes bro 
<ejat> no idea 
 * ejat x amik port .. huhu 
<ejat> kena la tanye sape yang nak organize kl nye 
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...
 * ejat ingat mau bersara ... leh x ? 
<ejat> ahaks 
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE pun x buat?
<ejat> nie tgh pening nie .. x de masa .. nak g renew passport n buat visa .. 
<ejat> adoi hai ... 
<mfauzirahman> ejat bersara...tutup LOCO
<mfauzirahman> aku buat kat nilai...setakat nie ada 5 org
<wisevoyager> :D
<mfauzirahman> YES 4G support linux ke?
 * SuMarDi yo ejat
<ejat> mfauzirahman: hehe .. x
<ejat> tp kalau pakai huddle tu 
<ejat> ok jerk 
<ejat> SuMarDi: apa bikini bos
<mfauzirahman> oooo
<ejat> sbb i bridge jerk network kat ubuntu nie 
<ejat> ahaks 
<mfauzirahman> tp kalu x support linux gua x mau laa
<SuMarDi> ejat: hehe
<mfauzirahman> cukup laa dhn P1
<ejat> mfauzirahman: huddle la .. 
<ejat> multiple device leh pakai .. 
<ejat> td saje try tanye U mobile
<SuMarDi> ejat: tgh plan utk 2012
<ejat> nye konon2 42Mbps tu 
<ejat> SuMarDi: wow ... u pun plan gak ke? 
<ejat> tu la .. 
<mfauzirahman> ko nak tgk citer korea yek...hahahaha
<mfauzirahman> jgn nangis sudaa
<ejat> pakai yes mcm berdesup jerk .. update ubuntu pun bleh dpt 500-800 ... mcm pakai unifi bergerak .. 
<SuMarDi> ejat: mesti la plan
<ejat> SuMarDi: nak ganti steve ke 
<SuMarDi> ejat: yg tu bukan 2012 :)
<ejat> ujung bulan nie ? 
<mfauzirahman> ko pakai dulu...kalu ok..aku suruh opis pakai...aku tumpang tuah aje...hahahaha
<SuMarDi> ejat: lambat lagi
<SuMarDi> ejat: ok battery dah habis
<SuMarDi> ejat: nak balik. roger n out
<ejat> balik mana ? 
<ejat> dari ofis ? 
<ejat> mfauzirahman: YES mmg ok 
<ejat> cuma quota dia tu yang x menahan .. 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> bile pakai berdesup laju .. tau2 abis dah ... hoho 
<mfauzirahman> x best laa bersudo...kejap sgt...hehehehe
<ejat> ingat plan nak pakai prepaid jerk .. sbb kalau abis leh topup online 
<ejat> sudo ? 
<ejat> loh 
<ejat> sudo ke ape ke 
<ejat> opis or kat umah leh 
<ejat> nie nak pakai utk jalan2
<mfauzirahman> aku gila sudo daa...hahahah
<mfauzirahman> YES pakai modem ape yek?
<mfauzirahman> klau amik simcard dia masuk huawei ok kan?
<mfauzirahman> alamak...belum solat nie...leka plak aku
<mfauzirahman> ejat : pg esok aku balik kelate...
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-09
<wisevoyager> Asslamoalaykom, selamat pagi & salam 1Malaysia... :D
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-01
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.24 seconds from shah`
<Excalibr> helo..slmt tgh hari
<fairuz_> Excalibr: selamat 
<fairuz> ping mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> pong
<mfauzirahman> nape fairuz?
<fairuz> mfauzirahman: ape dah nama benda yg ko pakai byk2 terminal dlm satu window tu
<fairuz> terminus?
<mfauzirahman> terminator
<fairuz> ape feature dai eh, dia kongsi env variables tak
<fairuz> *dia
<fairuz> maksud aku, kalau contoh aku set MYVAR=100 kat sub window 1 adakah kat sub window 2 variable MYVAR tu akan wujud
<mfauzirahman> adeh...ko nie tanya mcm aku nie terer aje...hahaha
<mfauzirahman> aku guna utk utk belajo hacking hari tue...satu utk check traffic, satu lagi utk try attack
<fairuz> haha ko tengah on terminator tak? boleh tlg test?
<mfauzirahman> ko ada try install x?
<fairuz> blum lg, sebab tu tanya ko ni sebelum install
<fairuz> haha
<mfauzirahman> nak test apa?
<fairuz> bukak terminator, pastu contoh split jadi 2 
<fairuz> kat yang first try buat export MYVAR=100
<fairuz> pastu echo $MYVAR
<fairuz> patut kuar 100
<fairuz> pastu try echo $MYVAR kat yang second, dia kuar 100 ke dia line kosong je
<mfauzirahman> yup
<mfauzirahman> yg 2nd kosong
<fairuz> ok
<mfauzirahman> tue utk apa yek?
<fairuz> export ni untuk set environment variables, contoh macam PATH tu ke
<fairuz> aku banyak pakai benda ni untuk compile2 benda, and benda ni kalau ko set kat satu terminal, terminal tu je yang akan ada variable tu
<mfauzirahman> ooo
<fairuz> macam yang ko baru buat tu, ko buat satu variable kat yang first, tapi yang second tak nampak pun
<mfauzirahman> aku nak belajo hack...tp belum berjaya lagi...hehehe
<mfauzirahman> budak baru belajo
<fairuz> nnt ajar aku kalau dah berjaya 
<fairuz> aku tak pernah hack2 ni
<fairuz> sekolah pun tak ajar benda2 ni hehe
<mfauzirahman> nak tambah knowledge...hack sendiri punya aje
<mfauzirahman> tp x pernah mintak org ajo...hehehe
<mfauzirahman> dan x akan ajor org
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<fairuz> yup, aku nak try jugak hack aku punya, mane tau sng utk dihack ke
<fairuz> kalau sng, boleh tuka passwd kasi mantap sket
<mfauzirahman> tue laa tujuan nya...kang org curik pun aku x sedor...tau2 aje bandwidth dah abess...hahaha
<fairuz> tau xpe
<mfauzirahman> g laa install terminator ko tue...hahaha
<fairuz> dah install keke
<fairuz> kean screen besar nak pakai benda ni
<fairuz> lol patut la pc aku lembap
<fairuz> pidgin makan 22% memory
<fairuz> dah la pc ni mmg low spec =.=
<fairuz> firefox yang kuat makan pun 8% je
<fairuz> hotfloppy: pong
<hotfloppy> haa.. ada pon..
<hotfloppy> bro, tau tak pasal git bundle ?
<hotfloppy> aku nak backup repo sedia ada.. so, nampak cam git bundle la yg paling sesuai..
<hotfloppy> tapi tatau camna nak jadikan repo semula.. bare repo..
<hotfloppy> kalo nak clone smula tu tau la.. $ git clone name.bundle -b master reponame
<fairuz> hotfloppy: oh baru perasan
<hotfloppy> lamanya.. -.-"
<fairuz> pegi makan keke
<hotfloppy> hahaha.. takpa2..
<fairuz> aa pakai bundle kalau nak backup
<fairuz> pastu ko boleh je clone terus dari file bundle tu
<fairuz> macam yg ko dah cakap tu
<fairuz> tapi personally aku tak pernah pun backup pakai bundle
<fairuz> aku backup dengan buat branch baru je :)
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ^^ tapi kenapa nak backup pakai bundle
<fairuz> rsync sudey :D
<fairuz> takpun kalau tanak rsync, boleh backup database git je, takyah backup file2 yg lain
<fairuz> database tu je pun dah cukup utk rebuild balik the whole directory
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> boleh eh camtu..
<hotfloppy> utk bare repo ?
<fairuz> ko punya repo sedia ada tu bare ke
<fairuz> yang ko nak backup tu
<fairuz> ke repo biasa ko nak backup jadi bare
<Excalibr> baree gapo tuh
<Excalibr> :P
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ok, contoh ko nak pakai bundle, boleh pakai untuk bare repo atau repo biasa
<fairuz> pastu time nak unbundle, ko boleh pilih
<fairuz> nak unbundle sebagai bare atau repo biasa
<fairuz> git clone  <---- clone sebagai repo biasa
<fairuz> git clone --mirror <--- clone sebagai bare
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> boleh eh camtu..
<hotfloppy> hahaha..
<hotfloppy> aku wat camni: clone dari repo (bare) pastu bundle yg clone tu..
<fairuz> oo takyah takpe
<fairuz> ko boleh je bundle terus kat bare
<fairuz> sama je
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> okay2, aku cuba dlu..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ok good luck :)
<fairuz> compress pakai tar je senang lagi nak backup haha
<fairuz> hotfloppy: repo apa, web dev?
<fairuz> :)
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. webapps
<hotfloppy> tapi bukan aku punya la..
<hotfloppy> aku tukang jaga je..
<hotfloppy> huhu..
<fairuz> Guest75875: tukar la nick tu hehe
<fairuz_> suma dah tido ka :D
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.557 seconds from shah`
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-02
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> mfauzirahman: ping
<ejat> anybody home ? 
<mfauzirahman> at opis...hehehe
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> mfauzirahman: aku ping ko tadi ni
<fairuz> :D
<mfauzirahman> hehehe...bz daa
<fairuz> tapi dah lupa nak tanya apa
<mfauzirahman> naperr
<mfauzirahman> adehh
<fairuz> terbaik terminator nih, split jadi 5 terus
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> jimat taskbar kat bawah tu
<mfauzirahman> hacker mcm ko bleh laa...aku buat update, upgrade, dist-upgrade aje yg tau
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<fairuz> hacker kernel je, bukan hacker network mcm ko keke
<fairuz> aku white hat haha
<ejat> lebih 5 pun bleh
<ejat> fairuz: pakai byobu la 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> dulu pakai gak terminator .. tp x de session
<ejat> byobu = multiple screen
<ejat> "screen" 
<ejat> brb .. sambung malam kang
<fairuz> dari segi rupa sama
<FD> baru join daaa
<fairuz> FD: :)
<ejat> elo any body home ? 
<penreturns> \o/
<fairuz> yosh
<ejat> apa bikini semua ? 
<ejat> dah senyap la plak semua 
<ejat> penreturns: ape bikini ? 
<ejat> fairuz: apo bikin ? 
<ejat> fairuz: dari france nak ke denmark jauh ker 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> jom la jumpa kat uds-r
<fairuz> ejat: membaca sikit
<ejat> owh okie sorry ganggu
<penreturns> tgh membuntu
<fairuz> jauh jugak tapi xde la super jauh
<ejat> ooo 
<ejat> kalau rase2 free moh la 
<fairuz> xfaham ape pun nih, sakit kepala hehe
<ejat> fairuz: UDS laa
<ejat> kat copenhagen 
<fairuz> cuti abis balik kawin hari tu haha
<ejat> :)
<ejat> mem follow skali kan ke sana ?
<fairuz> blum lg
<fairuz> dia tunggu abis kontrak bulan 12 ni dulu
<fairuz> then baru datang
<fairuz> <-- bujang balik
<ejat> oooo
<ejat> pergh bujang balik 
<ejat> bro .. this channel ade log .. kang MEM usha kang .. wa tatau
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> ejat: apa bikin?
<ejat> catch up .. 
<ejat> lama gile x on ubuntu nie 
<ejat> ahaks
<fairuz> ejat: dulu aku ingat ko ada buat ppa tcrypt eh?
<fairuz> ke ape benda nama dia
<ejat> dnscrypt
<ejat> ?
<fairuz> oo aa, aku ingat tcrypt.. tengah baca2 ni ternampak tcrypt, teringat kat ko hehe
<fairuz> kalau dah abstraction byk sangat ni, susah betul nak faham adey
<ejat> ok .. 
<ejat> brb
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-03
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<darknite_> Assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite_> shah`
<darknite_> ade orang ke?
<fairuz> darknite_: ada
<darknite_> abam fairuz dah cuba ubuntu 12.10?
<fairuz> darknite_: tak
<fairuz> aku kerja pakai ubuntu, takmo terfakap benda 
<fairuz> nanti ilang plak kerja2 aku
<darknite_> ooo
<darknite_> ok la bro..ada hal sikit
<fairuz> ejat: terer dns?
<ejat> wuzzup with the dns ? 
<fairuz> Kalau aku pakai google search, lepas tu dia kluar contoh Google german, that means dns server untuk company aku ni ada kat german?
<fairuz> ke macam mana
<fairuz> ke takde kaitan ngan dns benda ni
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite_> abam fairuz..
<darknite_> sokong la ubuntuloco.blogspot.com
<fairuz> camna nak sokong?
<darknite_> entah
<darknite_> hahaha
<darknite_> xada la...blog tuh orang malaysia yg buat
<darknite_> dlm bahasa BM lagik tuh...
<fairuz> sama la ngan blog aku hehe
<darknite_> hmm
<darknite_> japz ye...tengah buat keje sikit
<fairuz> sila sila
<darknite_> abam fairuz
<darknite_> abam pernah pakai swfupload tak?
<fairuz> tak
<fairuz> kenape, pakai tapi tak jadi ke
<fairuz_> tido la ejat :)
<ejat> cuci mata jap sblom tdo
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-04
<fairuz_> salam
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-05
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz> busy ke ejat :)
<ejat> boleh tahan bro
<ejat> wuddup
<fairuz> :)
<mfauzirahman> nyaris fakap td...adehhh
<mfauzirahman> ejat : pesal marah2 kat FB...meh aku sekeh pale budak tue...hehehe
<fairuz> aah ejat, dia buat ape hehe
<fairuz> fakap buat ape mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> ntah...hang time loading
<mfauzirahman> dah ok dah lepas reinstall grub kat recovery mode
<fairuz> 12.10 eh?
<mfauzirahman> yup...hehehe
<fairuz> aku kat opis still pakai natty. hehe bila la si IT nak upgrade nih.
<mfauzirahman> upgrade laa sendiri...hehe
<fairuz> aku byk benda network, takut terfakap.. aku punya home ni pun bukan kat pc aku, kat tempat lain..
<mfauzirahman> kurang2 tukoo ke LTS...kan lg best...racun laa sket budak IT tue
<fairuz> tu ler..
<fairuz> tapi server kat farm diorang dah upgrade jadi 12.04
<fairuz> xtau lagi pc sebijik2 ni diorang nak upgrade ke tak
<ejat> malas nak cite dia buat per 
<ejat> aku pun tatau ape yang dia anti / dengki / etc kat aku 
<fairuz> budak yang ko ping kat facebook tu eh? ape ntah nama dia
<ejat> bukan2
<ejat> ping tu saje jer nak kasi include dia 
<ejat> dia x bersalah 
<ejat> wakakakakakaka
<fairuz> oo aku ingat dia haha
<fairuz> sempoi je ko ping dia
<mfauzirahman> fairuz : Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) reaches end-of-life on October 28, 2012
<fairuz> mfauzirahman: keke tau xpe
<mfauzirahman> sebut aje terus nama dia kat FB tue ejat
<fairuz> login server aku still pakai 10.04, lagi kuno hehe
<fairuz> tapi LTS, ok la
<mfauzirahman> kalu susah sgt nak sebut, suruh susah sebut sebut...hahaha
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> sorry guys .. guwa mmg semenjak d tempat baru nie 
<ejat> susahsebut 
<ejat> hehe
<ejat> x terkata 
<ejat> bz nye .. 
<mfauzirahman> biasalaa tue ejat...dah namanya tempat baru
<ejat> skrang tgh racun budak2 infra about openstack n ubuntu
<fairuz> +1 :D
<mfauzirahman> +10
<ejat> guys .. 
<ejat> anyone have tried connect checkpoint vpn with ubuntu ?
<ejat> using normal network-manager @ client lain 
<excalibr> checkpoint vpn?
<shah`> !uptime
<EggDrops> shah`: Saya sudah online selama 2 weeks 1 day 16 hours 24 minutes 9 seconds. tuan!
<ejat> erk 
<ejat> nape ngn penreturns  nie
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> tenet tak stabil la tu
<ejat> tu la 
<ejat> adeh 
<ejat> gile tul la skrang nie 
<ejat> keje keje keje
<ejat> fairuz_ : tlg cari keje kat france leh ? 
<ejat> hehe tp i tatau cakap france
<fairuz_> cari company US kat sini ada byk
<fairuz_> cakap english pun boleh
<ejat> ape requirement ek 
<ejat> huhu
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-06
<Betrayer> !seen pencintakucing
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  Betrayer, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencintakucing.
<Betrayer> ooh
<Betrayer> !seen susahsebut
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> susahsebut (~susahsebu@208.115.198.205) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 3 jam, 58 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 245 seconds).
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-07
<Betrayer> !seen betrayer
<EggDrops> [seen!] Betrayer, senget la dia ni..hihihi
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<Betrayer> !mirror ubuntu
<unitedpotsmokers> !seen bizkut
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  unitedpotsmokers, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ bizkut.
<unitedpotsmokers> !seen apogee
<EggDrops> ApOgEE (~apogee@ubuntu/member/apogee) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 7 hari, 13 jam, 10 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Quit: tido).
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<unitedpotsmokers> hi
<unitedpotsmokers> rakan2 semer
<excalibr> helo potsmokers
<mypapit> hello everybody
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.471 seconds from shah`
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-30
<fairuz> pagi rakan2
<kstan> hihi
<kstan> nobody here?
<angch> kstan, nope.
<kstan> haha, quiet
<excalibr> if it isn't quiet in here you're probably in the wrong channel
<excalibr> :P
<kstan> haha
<kstan> any news at ubuntu-my?
<kstan> malaysia open source activity got something excited?
<angch> kstan, python.my meetup this weekend.
<kstan> KL
<kstan> ?
<angch> bangsar area
<excalibr> angch: korang cakap psl apa di meetup mcm tu biasanya?
<angch> Cannot parse.
<angch> excalibr, https://www.facebook.com/events/484878258273979/?ref=4
<excalibr> i mean what you guys usually talk about at such events
 * angch not involved.
<excalibr> i dont suppose ada session mengajar attendee kan
<angch> excalibr, apparently ramai newbie juga.
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-02
<angch> xmir will not be on 13.10. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/13.10/NoDefaultQ%26A
<excalibr> yay
<excalibr> first right thing that canonical has done since last amazon lens fiasco
<angch> excalibr, ? missed context
<excalibr> i was talking about that decision of theirs
<excalibr> good lah..or else it would half baked unity all over again
<angch> oh that.
<angch> meh. either way, just make it work. the danger is that we will reach another lts before they test xmir one non-lts before.
<angch> so if xmir is in the next lts and its not as tested, we're in for 2 years of oops.
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-04
 * ejat pokes mypapit_ 
 * ejat pang ak47suk1 
<ejat> sume dah tidoq ka ? 
<angch> ya
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-06
<mypapit> suuxxxx
#ubuntu-my 2014-10-03
<jipang_menjerit> ping
#ubuntu-my 2017-10-05
<shah> Hello world
